# Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!



## Michael_B (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vor ein paar Tagen eine Feederrute (Balzer Magna Spezial Feeder) erworben. Es sind 3 Spitzen unterschiedlicher Färbung und Stärke dabei.

Kann ich mit allen Spitzen das angegebene Wurfgewicht von 145g werfen oder kann ich dafür nur die stärkste Spitze verwenden?

Wenn ja, wie stark können dann die übrigen Spitzen belastet werden? Kann mir dazu jemand eine Info geben?

Danke und Gruß,

Michael


----------



## EgoZocker (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

Hallo!
Normalerweise kannst du mit allen Spitzen das angegebene Wurfgewicht rausschleudern. Solange es keine Billigrute ist, sollte es einwandfrei funktionieren #6


----------



## hecht 1 (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

Das ist irre , klingt verrückt, stimmt aber wirklich. bei meiner ersten feeder hab ich gedacht, die weiche spitze bricht durch, wenn ich ne pose dranhänge!!!
Dank der vielen ringe wird das gewicht jedoch super verteilt!
Schleuder mit der Spitze mittlerweile locker 70g futterkörbe in die strömung vom Rhein raus!!

ALSO RUIG AUFS MATERIAL VERLASSEN!!!!!!

Gruß hecht1


----------



## Michael_B (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

Hi Leute,

ich habe gerade eine Info von meinem Angelgeräte-Versender bekommen, nach dessen Erfahrung das maximale Wurfgewicht nur mit der stärksten Spitze erreicht wird. Die übrigen Spitzen dann in ca. 20g Schritten weniger, bei mir also  145g - 120g - 100g.

Die schwächste sollte somit noch 100g schaffen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

Häng mal spasseshalber 150g dran. dann wirst Du feststellen: die spitzen hängen im vorderen bereich gerade nach unten, eine Biegung findet da gar nicht mehr statt. Beim Wurf ist die gesamte Spitze gerade, die belastung des Blanks ist irgendwo in der mitte.

Also hat die spitze überhaupt keinen einfluss auf das Wurfgewicht.

Einfluss hätte es nur, wenn zwischen Spitze und Blank keine saubere Biegung erfolgt, sondern da ein Knick ist. Dann sind die Spitzen nicht sauber an den Blank angepasst, dann kann was brechen. Ist aber nur bei Billigruten so, und auch schon bei weit weniger gewicht.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## petrikasus (20. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

@Michael: Die Aussage kann ich mir physikalisch nicht wirklich erklären. Ich habe zwei Feeder-Ruten mit 180g WG. Die Spitzen entscheide ich nach Wind/Welle und Zielfisch. Werfen kann ich mit allen das Maximalgewicht.

Die Spitzen werden aus einem anderen Material gefertigt als der Blank und sind deutlich flexibler. Somit sind sie bei weitem nicht so bruchanfällig wie der Blank selbst. Erst wenn man den Biegeradius nicht bestimmungsgerecht extrem wählt (quasi knickt), bricht die Spitze. 
Wie von Holger geschrieben, haben sie die Ringe in deutlich kleineren Abständen, so daß auch dadurch die Kräfte anders verteilt werden.


----------



## ossis angelladen (22. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

unterschiedliche tips sind zur anpassung an die strömung gedacht. 
wähle die spitze, die bisse und fallbisse anzeigt.
die belastbarkeit ist drittrangig, beeinflußt jedoch den wurf und puffert auch den anschlag ab. da der empfindliche teil des tips bei starker belastung senkrecht richtung montage zeigt ist er eigentlich aus dem schneider.


----------



## Michael_B (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

Hi Leute,

danke für Eure Infos. Ich nehme mal für mich mit, dass ich alle Spitzen mehr oder weniger gleich stark bis zum angegebenen Wurfgewicht belasten kann. Mal sehen, was das Feeling so sagt, wenn ich das erste mal mit der Rute am Wasser bin.


----------



## fjordbutt (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

ähmm...bei meiner fox challenger sind auch 3 spitzen mit dabei.

mein händler erklärte mir es so:

3,4 und 5 oz. (steht jeweils drauf)

1 oz = 28gr WG

heißt also je nach spitze unterschiedliches wurfgewicht. 

3 oz -> 84gr WG
4 oz -> 112gr WG
5 oz -> 140gr WG

klärt mich bitte auf falls ich falsch liege.... ;+  
will meine rute ja nicht schrotten#h


----------



## Fangnix (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

@fiordbutt
Das mit den Spitzen hat Geraetefetischist hier sehr schön erklärt.

@Michael B
Das Feeling wird dir sagen, das schaft die Spitze nie. Dachte ich auch beim ersten mal...
Aber sie wird es schaffen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*



> klärt mich bitte auf falls ich falsch liege....



Also da Gibts die Bienen und die Blumen... 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## fjordbutt (23. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

ahjap, das klinkt einleuchtent :q 

hab ich wiedermal nen thema das ich meinem tackledealer erzählen kann :q 




jetzt bleibt nur noch die frage offen, was haben bienen mit blumen zu tun ;+ 




 :q  :q  :q


----------



## ossis angelladen (24. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

bei den oz-angaben handelt es sich eher um das jeweilige gewicht, welches die spitze bei dementsprechender belastung (waagerechte haltung) im winkel von 90 grad biegt.


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (26. Juni 2005)

*AW: Feederspitzen: Belastbarkeit?!*

Seh ich auch wie Ossi. Ist die Testkurve der Spitze.
Mach dich nicht wegen der tausend verschiedenen Tips verrückt. Prinzipiell hängt der Fisch ja schon wenn Du den Biss bemerkst (fischen in grossen Strömen). Fische an meinen Browning XXL nur noch die härtesten Spitzen und sehe Rotaugenbisse einwandfrei. Mache aber einfach deine eigenen Tests und entscheide dann welche Du nimmst.


----------

